

Riak performance benchmarking on Joyent - siculars
http://joyeur.com/2010/10/31/riak-smartmachine-benchmark-the-technical-details/

======
siculars
The interesting part here is the linear scaling that each additional node
affords you when scaling out your cluster. Basho has done a very good job at
trying to maintain predictable performance at a certain set of variables.

